# Wedding aniversary and not wearing wedding ring



## HEADENDTECH (Nov 8, 2009)

Hello all, I have two issues ,the first one is Ive noticed my wife is not wearing her wedding ring all the time. I know its not a big issue but she used to wear it all the time and were married 14 yrs this nov 4...should i be concerned...Also second, and this has been bothering me she went to a concert with her gf on our 14 wedding anniversary she asked me if i wanted to go and if it was ok I like an idiot said yes..but it still bothers me a lot...what can i do...


----------



## tryingtocope24 (Sep 27, 2009)

My friend let me tell you, My wife has not been home on our anniversary for the past three years because of visiting family and stopped wearing her wedding ring this past spring ( because it made her finger red and gave a rash) we have been married 24 years and together 30. Well in April i got the I love you but and it has been a nightmare since. If i were you I would do what ever changes you think you might need to do but it my be to late. If she is ahving a midlife crisis like my wife there is nothinmg you can do. Just hope you can be there when they come out of it and she still wants to be with you. I thought i had a great marriage and all our friends did to. No one saw it coming. 
I can only hope for you your situation is not like mine. Start talking and really see where she is with your relationship.
Good Luck


----------



## aberrant (Oct 29, 2009)

Be happy you are catching it before it becomes something bigger. Talk to her about it, or think about which of her needs you might not be meeting. You've caught this thing in a treatable stage instead of the terminal stage when most of us realizes what is happening to us.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

wedding ring...i seldom wear mine...just because it is kind of in the way.

on the concert? on your aniversary? WHY did you not say NO! Anniversaries are very important things. if one partner acts like they can just blow it off...that is a very bad sign.

did she bother to buy you a present....one that required more than 5 minutes to think up and find?

and why did you NOT go along to the concert? Like she wants to go out friday night with her friends for drinks...well go along. you can get some drinks too!


----------



## poida (Jan 17, 2014)

HEADENDTECH said:


> Hello all, I have two issues ,the first one is Ive noticed my wife is not wearing her wedding ring all the time. I know its not a big issue but she used to wear it all the time and were married 14 yrs this nov 4...should i be concerned...Also second, and this has been bothering me she went to a concert with her gf on our 14 wedding anniversary she asked me if i wanted to go and if it was ok I like an idiot said yes..but it still bothers me a lot...what can i do...


Yeah, doesn't sound good mate. 

I might be digging in the wrong location here but is your agreement to go to a bl**dy concert with a friend on your anniversary an indication of your potential lack of self respect in your marriage? Are you self self confident and proud man?

Read Married man sex life primer. Sounds like your wife might be lacking primal attractiveness to you.

Wedding rind another red flag for her emotional attractiveness to you having reduced.

Sounds like an affair imminent if you don't address quickly.

Counselling recommended. I only hope your wife can honestly communicate her concerns rather than make it about something else. 

Make your you keep your man-woman translator turned on when you are listening to her. Come back for advice on translating what you hear if needed as this is something that some counselors do poorly for couples.


----------



## pragmaticGoddess (Nov 29, 2017)

I wear my wedding and engagement rings proudly, but sometimes I take it to do chores and forget to wear them. Is that just the case? You need to clarify rather than assume. Also did she go to the concert because it was a once in a lifetime thing and it so happened to be on your anniversary? Sorry I was hoping to offer a different perspective other than she’s cheating or she’s ILYBNILWY. 

Just have an honest conversation with her? Is that possible? If it’s not, maybe you have drifted far enough for it to be a case of ILYBNILWY.


----------



## pragmaticGoddess (Nov 29, 2017)

Wow. Super old thread!


----------



## poida (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh yeah I didn't notice. lol


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

A another zombie thread? I wonder what happened to the OP.


----------

